# 2008 CCA-Alabama Spring Beach Party - April 19th, 6-9:30pm



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the info that I received via email:</DIV></DIV>The date is <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1207862086_0 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">April 19, time is <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1207862086_1 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">6 - 9:30 p.m.</DIV>Place: Orange Beach Community Center (Canal Road), 1.4 miles east of Hwy 161</DIV>The program includes:</DIV>Live music with John Reno</DIV>Catered by Cosmos Restaurant</DIV>Live and silent auctions</DIV>Raffle and door prizes</DIV>The cost per couple is only $50, and includes one annual CCA membership</DIV>


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds good... I plan to make it


----------

